# Long eared hedgehog (Hemiechinus Auritis)



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

This is Imhotep in his wheel. All hedgehogs seem to have no manners and will pee and poo in the wheels while running. I interupted a sprint to get this pic but I love these guys, seriously cute :2thumb:


----------



## w33connie (Sep 21, 2008)

WOW..... they have wheels. I've never thought of hedgehogs as pets before :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Tan said:


> This is Imhotep in his wheel. All hedgehogs seem to have no manners and will pee and poo in the wheels while running. I interupted a sprint to get this pic but I love these guys, seriously cute :2thumb:


That's an interesting fact!! Not many animals can pee and especially not poo when they are running! 

I'm impressed!!! :notworthy:


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

We have aloud all hedgehogs who come to use for yrs now wheels. They are great exercise and ALL hedgehogs will use them, some are more lazy but the average ones spend most of the night running. We keep meaning to ad a counter to see just how far they run in a night.

All Europeans I rescue for about 16 yrs get wheels if the situation requires the hedgie to become captive. Although the quality of wheels have improved now and we import many from a wonderful man who hand makes them they still use them. They prevent the animals from showing signs of boardom and dementia setting in which happens unfortuatly. We also give the solid surface, hollow centre balls, or solid cat balls with bells inside and they do play, some try to make babies with them when their getting to that age and others do nock them about but they do play, really sweet to watch.


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

> That's an interesting fact!! Not many animals can pee and especially not poo when they are running!


It is rather impressive to watch, albeit not the most pleasent of things. I have spent so long watching, studying and basically breathing these animals over a decade now I can tell you they do many things most people are not aware of. But yes, pooing and weeing is something to can manage while in sprint, they do slow down but can keep moving.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

we have an egyptian long earred like that, also got an indian long earred too, they have the flyin saucer wheels though. Theyre so much more active than the aphs arent they? we have 10 aphs too who seem less interested in the wheels though still use them now and then


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

feorag said:


> That's an interesting fact!! Not many animals can pee and especially not poo when they are running!
> 
> I'm impressed!!! :notworthy:


lol not so impressive when you get to it in the morning and all the poo has stuck solid by that point and you have to soak it for about 20 mins before you can rub it all off :lol2:

my APH runs on his wheel all night - he's like a loon - he goes to bed then when I get up from work at 5.30-5.45 and starts al over again at 8.30pm - perhaps I have an abnormal one which wouldnt be a surprise all my pets are a tad nuts :lol2:

very cute though Tan


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

> we have an egyptian long earred like that, also got an indian long earred too, they have the flyin saucer wheels though. Theyre so much more active than the aphs arent they? we have 10 aphs too who seem less interested in the wheels though still use them now and then


I got over 30APH and they all use the wheels, some a little slower but the only one who doesn't is a little girl with foot deformaties, bless her, she has tried. Many of mine are rescues before anyone asks, retired and illtreated animals. I am not a mass producer. I only produced one litter this yr. I am on the look out for Collaris (prob wrong spelling) so if your even selling him or breed from him let me know. I do have a thing for them (like no-one noticed ) Yeah they are a far more active mental hedgie aren't they :2thumb:



> lol not so impressive when you get to it in the morning and all the poo has stuck solid by that point and you have to soak it for about 20 mins before you can rub it all off :lol2:
> 
> my APH runs on his wheel all night - he's like a loon - he goes to bed then when I get up from work at 5.30-5.45 and starts al over again at 8.30pm - perhaps I have an abnormal one which wouldnt be a surprise all my pets are a tad nuts


LOL, I know the feeling. Try doing all my wheels, it's a task in its self. Nah that sounds about right for my average APH, whell hogs I call 'em. I think like only two maybe actually use their litter trays on a regualr basis.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I have 10 APH, all do use the wheel but I have one male albino who is absolutely crazy for it, all night long, and if I take it out at night to soak it, he runs in circles instead looking for it - but he too will poop and pee in it and then tread it in and it takes ages to clean!


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

OMG!! Tan I so wouldnt want your wheel cleaning job - that must take ages!!!! I am suitable impressed however  that must be amazing though to have them - hard work but rewarding especially when you nurse the ones bavck to health and you can se them enjoying life again

Athravan even 10 must be hard work!!!


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

awwwwww!
bless, how cute!
really groovy name too!


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Amyboo said:


> awwwwww!
> bless, how cute!
> really groovy name too!


Thank you. My rescue name is Hogs of The Gods (I have bred with this name too) so all my hedgies are named after Gods. My Hemie are Imhotep, Cleopatra, Isis etc...My APH are Cosmo, Hercules, Aurora, Juno, Zeus etc... you get the picture


----------



## moon.lei (Jan 13, 2009)

I read that APH can run between 4 and 8 miles a night, not sure about long ears though.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

moon.lei said:


> I read that APH can run between 4 and 8 miles a night, not sure about long ears though.


 
im sure i read someone had posted somewhere on the forum that long ears are more active than aph are 

could be wrong though so dont quote me on that :lol2:


----------

